# Tool-less guide upgrade kit for Rikon 10-325, good but could be better



## RUINTUIT

Seems like a pretty big pain for that upgrade. But as long as you feel you gained, they I guess it was worth it. I've been looking for Carter upgrade to the Grizzly G0555


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hi Mike is there any info on installing these onto a craftsman BAS-350 since they are basically the same saw :<))


----------



## Mike_D_S

Tony, the instructions were specifically written for upgrading the Rikon 324/425. So I'm not sure if they would be useful or not regarding the Craftsman version.

Its been my experience that with 'clone' machines the major parts are often the same, but the differences pop up in the smaller bits, so I'd guess you've got a 50/50 shot. I didn't notice anything about them being non-returnable when I ordered, so I guess the worst you could end up with is the cost to ship them back.


----------



## kelvancra

I just bought and installed this on the relatively new 10-324 my buddy sold me for five.

I wondered about the plastic safety guards, since my Powermatic doesn't have one. I guess the presume we are smart enough to not put our fingers there, with the machine running. I removed it and the machine is quieter now.

The only thing I note, regarding the installation on my unit is, the bottom right bearing is a bear to get to, for adjustments, so I'm going to drill a 1/2" hole through the cabinet there, so I can push the spring loaded guide without contortions.


----------

